# .890 update and Status 7 question (I'm a noob)



## Phantom Ryu (Sep 28, 2011)

So, I rooted my D3 for the sole purpose of using the psouza script to remove the bloatware. All I did was root and run the remove bloat script. When people confirmed that the .890 update would be the official OTA (since people were receiving D3's from Verizon with that version pre-installed), I decided to install it.

I used the restore bloat script, unrooted, then copied the leaked OTA to my sdcard. When I try to install it, I get this:

-- Install /sdcard ...
Finding update package ...
Opening update package ...
Verifying update package ...
Installing update ...
Verifying current system ...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/app/Fota.apk". "4ff8fe635b9a627395176ce0c7b2dc5d8472f0f6", "d0037afca15473dfb7c5a5783d6e182022eb086e")
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

Is there any way to fix this so that I can install the .890 update? I tried re-downloading the update, and doing a factory reset on the phone. Neither worked. I really want the battery fixes (particularly the one that fixes the issues with the car dock and not going back into powersave mode). Do I have to use the SBF method stickied at the top of this forum? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

FOTA.apk is a motorola OTA install client I believe. It is failing to match the MD5 of the file it seems. I would just used the fastboot image to update.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

I would use the fastboot and then flash the whole update.zip through stock recovery to make sure everything gets updated.


----------



## Phantom Ryu (Sep 28, 2011)

Weirdly enough, I re-rooted, then un-rooted and used the option to restore my system/app again, and it worked this time. Maybe I just have a flaky phone. Thanks for the replies, though. Glad to know that I didn't royally screw something up.


----------

